# How much longer?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought a doe/doeling (8 months old) 2 weeks ago. 
Turns out she is bred & we have no idea when she was bred. Other than the fact that she's 4 months or more along. 
Kinda wanting some ideas as to how much longer?
When I bought the doe, she had already had a little udder for a week. The lady told me her dam had an udder like that 5 weeks before kidding and it slowly grew. 
Yesterday I noticed her udder is growing pretty fast & her pooch has really swelled up a lot. Not to mention yesterday she was acting funny. 
Eating everything. Minerals, baking soda, Gatorade, just EVERYTHING. Her pooch was really open yesterday.

I just want to be ready for the baby when it comes and want to ensure that I'm there incase anything goes wrong. 
Picture from her udder 2 weeks ago:







And now yesterday. 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd say a couple more weeks. 3-4 maybe. What breed is she?


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nigerian dwarf & she's a first freshner.... I had a doe that kidded with an udder that small & was fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

When you feel the udder is it tight? I know my FF Bella that was really young when she was bred her udder was really tight the day she delivered, she is also a Saanen/ober mix though. I've also heard they can fill their udder completely after the birth too. I would personally just be watching her closely for when she wants to be alone from the rest of the herd, and that would also be a good indication that the time is very close;-) Happy Kidding!! She's pretty by the way;-)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you! She's the kind of doe that is never really with the rest of the herd & is most of the time in your lap. She's the goat that wants to be with you but isn't in your face annoying so truly, I don't think she's gunna change for birth. 
When I feel her udder, it's pretty right but not like horrible tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

If you notice in the pictures, her teats have filled a lot in the last day or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So probably close then....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh boy lol. 
& we have heavy storms rolling through down here....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a yearling doe kid this year and her udder never got tight... I didn't think she would go till late that night (she had lost her ligs) but she surprised me and kidded mid afternoon.. Never had a tight udder or lots of talking.. She was acting fine besides napping more then normal... So I would just keep checking her ligs and keep an eye on her


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you  
Here's a pic of her udder now:














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to shave her rear end area this week to clean up for the baby(s) and I'll get better pictures then. But her udder is REALLY growing. 
Should I squirt out some stuff to see if there's colostrum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I'm going to shave her rear end area this week to clean up for the baby(s) and I'll get better pictures then. But her udder is REALLY growing.
> Should I squirt out some stuff to see if there's colostrum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No, that would just encourage bacteria, and that wouldn't be good...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. Well I just had her laying on my lap & her baby(s) were kicking me infront of her udder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The joys of having a lap goat;-) That would actually be cool!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha yeah! 
Well when I left her last night, she was licking my hands for salt and scratching everywhere. She even stretched.  things are changing every day!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, today she's exhausted like she didn't sleep all night. 







I'm going baby crazy. (

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She is pensive- she is listening/feeling her kids. That could be a sign of very early labor! 
Some do that quiet thing for a few days. Have her ligs gotten all squishy and her legs
all posty? Good luck in the kidding! (all will be fine!)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> She is pensive- she is listening/feeling her kids. That could be a sign of very early labor!
> Some do that quiet thing for a few days. Have her ligs gotten all squishy and her legs
> all posty? Good luck in the kidding! (all will be fine!)


Her ligs have started to move. You know how they start out closer to the tail & kinda get wider out? That's what they've been doin. So much that my boyfriend called me thinkin her ligs were gone. Her legs are pretty posty but in the same sense they're loosening up.

Thank you!! I hope she has twins 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That was her yesterday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hoping all is well with your little one... I think she's close..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Hoping all is well with your little one... I think she's close..


Thank you. 
Today her ligs are MUCH looser. 
Here are some pics from today. 
(One is a pooch shot...)













Last few days she's been sleeping like this. :/ 







Her big belly






udder that kinda felt lose.. 







**most important pic** ^^ she been doing that today Like she's getting ready to push you know, and she started stretching her front legs while laying down like she was gunna push.  

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My kinders do that too... So excited to see the little tikes;-)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so exciting!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys  so you agree that she's any day now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Update??;-)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm waiting on an update myself. Hopefully in the next day or so I can make it out there. (At my friends farm while we build a barn) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hoping all is well!!;-)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you  going to check on her today at 1:30. I'll let you know how it goes! Have a really funy feeling something exciting is gunna happen!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Update!!!! 
She is very standoffish and vocal today. 
Always wants to be with mommy and no one else is allowed near me  
She's kind of open.... She was just walking away from me and I would have sworn was going to lay down. 
Earlier when she went tinkle, I saw almost like a bloody color red/pink for her cooter (the inside) 
Her tail has not been down or uncrooked since I've got here two hours ago. 
Udder looks much more full and almost every time I've touched her side, the baby was right there. 
Here are some pics. 
I gotta figure out how to upload a video !



















If she's not peeing or scratching, she's getting some minerals or baking soda.

Is it safe to say I'm very very excited?!!?

Oh!!! Also, her ligs are there still. However they're very spread out from her tail bone (forgot the name).

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

i think if her tounge wouldn't hurt, she'd eat the whole block today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Me either! Right now we have another doe that is gunna go any minutes. 
Maybe she'll start the kidding chain and clove will pick up  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL, a kidding chain! Sounds exciting and stressful...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> LOL, a kidding chain! Sounds exciting and stressful...












Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't be leaving her and I would be walking her... My Nubian was like that, and took her for a walk and by the time we got to the barn, she started to push, 10 minutes later I was looking at her baby buckling;-) Not saying that would happen, but walking will help the process.... She does look very close.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you! 
Had a dream about her last night lol. 
Every time I go out there to the farm, I do walk her, well she follows me but yeah 
The doe kidded last night so hopefully all the others will start popping babies out ^.^  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yippee;-). Pics soon I hope?;-) Congtatulations!;-) How many do you have?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Not my doe  my friends doe. Lol she has a single buckling. Kind of plane but very sweet. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

her & her buckling.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry that it wasn't yours, but he's a cutie;-)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

UPDATE!! 
My boyfriend went to check on her today. We had a huge storm today. 
The babies were very active and it felt like she has twins!!!!!! I'm so excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! Can't wait;-)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks  me either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I say...hmm...this weekend or next week.


----------



## aunteeeeee (Jun 27, 2014)

following.. I want to see pics of the babies!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok  we gotta make a game out of this! 
I say the 23. What about y'all?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:chin: The 18th at 7:43 pm. Twin does.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to go with the 16th..;-) Why, not sure just playing along;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The 25th, 8:00am, 1boy 1 girl


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

If anybody wants to change theirs, keep in mind, this buck has NEVER thrown a buck in his life. 
Look him up. 
Vikings bm jokers wild  it's amazing  
I'm liking this though. Giving me hope that there are actually babies in there still lol!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

The two "bucks" that are from him. Are actually from little tots estate hot rod. 
Elderly man didn't know who bred the does and put it as poor joker but joker wasn't there yet. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well. Jut checked on her. I'm going NUTS! Lol 
She






is nesting with her hay. Pulling it out & nesting. 
Cause we don't put shavings down. We sweep it out everyday. Nothing's changed on her but her pooch, it looks a little more lose and wide. Maybe a little more fat lol.













What do you think??








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

They don't look like they've dropped yet.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmmm. When do you think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe at the end of this week. Probably next week tho.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So the 23rd! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

UPDATE!! 
She looks like the babies are dropping. 
We had her on my step sisters lap and the baby was kicking then OH MAN! Her cooter stuck out so far. Probably the size of a baby's head!! It was crazy. All today she's been scratching and kind of looking for something or someone. She's crying a lot out to the field (right now) and will walk back to me and then walk back to look at the field. Wagging her tail a lot too. 
Here she is today:




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's getting closer!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

How much longer do you think?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Her udder has a lot of filling to do, but that can happen in a matter of hours! Once the kids drop she could kid tomorrow, or within a week..It's hard to say, goats love being confusing  .

Are her ligs mushy?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree, that udder needs to fill out more. 
Next week...hmmmm...Wednesday!! In the middle of the night!! Hehehe


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Wellll...... Her cooter is doing mini contraction like things....... An her ligs are mushy! Plus..... There's a huge storm that just started....:0 
She is a first timer. I dot think her udder will get very big IMO.. But who knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, maybe...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Only time will tell. and well, I think time needs to hurry up lol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha!! That's what I always say when I'm waiting in kids...;-)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha!!!! I'm going insane. 
And I'm so stinkin nervous that she's not gunna know to clean it/them off. And they'll suffocate. 
But I live 30 minutes away from where she is and it's hard to get to her. ( 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

she's gonna pop soon that for sure!
keep us updated..................
so exciting! :hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I will I will  I woke up with a funky feeling this morning. 
Especially when I saw clove due on my phone. (I put y'all's guesses in my calendar lol ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

This was her yesterday: 



















We took a nap yesterday like the bottom picture, and she was grunting the whole time.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I want your jeans.. :chin: Besides that random comment, she's looking good!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> I want your jeans.. :chin: Besides that random comment, she's looking good!


Lol thanks! I got them at playtos closet in Daytona for like 12$!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

She's a cute goat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's such a pretty girl  I hope and pray she goes into labor when you are there, so you can help her. 
I can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you  I can't wait either!! Everyone thinks it's twins. I hope so too


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

I hope its twins too! (or triplets...  )


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol I'm with ya! But I feel like trips would be extra small. 
Nothing I can't handle though. I had 2 babies 3 weeks premature.


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

Yep, triplets would be smaller but because she's an FF it could be better.
and i've had experience also with the whole "premi" thing, I had triplets that were born way to early (no teath, scanty on the hair ETC) 
only 1 was born alive. she lived in the house with us (she had a diaper on) untill she was 2 months old!!
at least I finily got my house goat LOL! :lol::wahoo::dance:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha! I'm out with her now. She's really dropped! When they get back this afternoon from their grazing I'll get some pics. But she isn't lookin like today:/ 

Out of my 3 premies 2 lived for a while. Then I lost 1 at a month and a half old. He was blind and partially umm... Messed up. :/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. I KNOW she has twins..... Felt one I front of her udder moving as we'll as one moving on her side  
This picture you can see the baby up on the left higher than the right. 







Then hers te best pic I could get of her udder and cooter 













And I caught her looking at her side 






the best she could without falling over!! :'D


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Her ligs are there bit a little soft and seems like theyre falling under and going away


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

YES! she's gonna pop soon! hopefully your there :kidblue:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

GlassvilleDairyGoats said:


> YES! she's gonna pop soon! hopefully your there :kidblue:


Thank you!! I do too  but only time will tell.... So excited!!


----------



## aunteeeeee (Jun 27, 2014)

anything?????


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww that pic of her looking at her belly is really cute


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nothing yet :/ and thank you !! I thought so too  but a pic of her and the babies would be cuter! Haha!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. Now she has clumpy poo. What could that mean? I guess it just started.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's pics!


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

soon! we'll just have to be patient :baby: (I hate that part of kidding.....waiting! ugh) :think:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I hate the part where they die( 
She kidded.. Single HUGE doeling. All black with white on the crown. 
The baby was just too big for clove & the baby suffocated cause it took too long.. :/


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh!! NO!! So very sorry for your loss!!;(


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks.. She's got blood just coming out of her. Sometimes a lot sometimes a drop & her temp is 105.0 :/


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh that sucks! it's always hard when that happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She should see a vet. She might have 
Internal bleeding from a ruptured uterus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Uh oh, that temp is not good. It sounds like she may have an infection or something. A vet may be necessary in this case. Do you have antibiotics?

I'm SO sorry about the baby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

The bleeding has stopped. She's doing a lot better.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> The bleeding has stopped. She's doing a lot better.


That's good! Poor thing;-(


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no, I am so very sorry  That is just horribly heartbreaking!  I hope and pray she will be okay. Keep an eye on that temperature, worm her well, and if you had to go in to get the baby out I'd make sure she is on antibiotics. She can be flushed out with warm water & couple of cc's of LA200 <vet gave us a calf tube feeding bag to use for flushing>.

Sadly, when breeding animals, these things can happen  Hopefully she'll be fine, and one day give you some babies ♥


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

The temp indicates infection, has she dropped her afterbirth?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys. 
Pretty sure she dropped the afterbirth. 
I did not have to go in though I feel I should have when I noticed it was taking a little too long. 
We think she just got over heated. Keep in mind, we are in Florida (; when they left last night, her temp was 104.4 she had ate, drank, and was sleeping.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When a goat is healthy and is in hot weather, certain things can raise the temp just a little:
if she was:
running,
kidding in the heat,
laying in the sun, 
This is only slightly, if you take a temp and she has been under these conditions, it should be re-taken after she is out of the sun and calm. 104.4 is awfully high and a worry.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

We'll I'm pretty sure it was the events of the day and her being only 8 months and 5 days old. 
because I checked her temp today and it is 102.4 
She is doing much better. 
Sad but seems to be accepting it! 
Here are some pics of her today. 



















She's eating and drinking too!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better. 

She is so adorable.


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry! that is what happened the first time one of my girls kidded, except she had 3 polled doelings.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys! 
I'm very lucky to have such strong does 
Soon I should be picking up cloves mom & her moms best friend so clove should have some more comfort as she was VERY close with the two does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

